# rules finished??



## ghazghkull-killyork (Jun 15, 2008)

well i just finished the rules section of my new whfb book in just under 3 hours

just curious as to how long it took everyone else??


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

I've already gone over all the best bits at my FLGS with my gaming buddies, I knew all I needed to know weeks ago. :victory:


----------



## karlhunt (Mar 24, 2009)

I did a thirty minute read then went back and read a section a day for a week and realized that by reading for changes rather than as a whole new game I had missed a lot!


----------

